# Mother's day caddis



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

OK, I have to ask this. This is my seventh day of work in a row. I have tomorrow off then come back for 4 more. Should I rest or fish? Any body know what is happening on the Weber? Is it muddy? Are there caddis hatching? I don't think I will be up for a whole day but the Web is close enough for a few hours if there is a chance to hit a caddis hatch. The weather looks a little windy but otherwise not too bad.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

My cousin said he was up that way last week and there was a good caddis hatch, but said there was nothing surfacing. Hope that helps


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

It looked clear as we were driving home from the green on sunday.


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

As of May 10th the runoff has started. Below Weber Canyon it is up about 2 feet and murky. There is still a lot of water to come down from the back of the Wasatch. I would stay in the Coalville area for fishing.


----------

